# Apple Fanboy Review of the Galaxy Nexus



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I did a quick Google search to find the different hardware revisions of the Galaxy Nexus and came across this. I couldn't resist reading it. Basically, this guy doesn't like the Galaxy Nexus because it isn't an iPhone 4S. I figured we could have some fun picking it apart.

http://shawnblanc.net/2011/12/android-galaxy-nexus-review/

Let's start with his first gripe: Screen size.

As you know, the Galaxy Nexus has a 4.65 inch screen, including the onscreen buttons. This is a fair bit larger than the iPhone's 3.5 inch screen. I wouldn't say it's any less portable as this guy claims. I have some skinny jeans and my Galaxy Nexus fits no problem. He also says that he can't comfortably use the phone in one hand. Either he has hands similar to those of an eight year old girl, or he's just really used to the iPhone and he hasn't adapted to the Galaxy Nexus. When I went from a dumb phone to an OG Droid, I had to adjust to it's larger size. If you replace your favorite recliner that you've broken in over the past decade with a brand new one, it's going to feel uncomfortable in comparison at first because it isn't what you're expecting.

Beyond the physical size of the screen, and therefore the phone itself, he also had a problem with the resolution. Though the Galaxy Nexus has a resolution higher than that off the iPhone 4S and a comparable pixel density (315ppi for the Nexus, 330ppi for the iPhone), "it's not a true Retina Display." "Retina Display" is an Apple marketing term that doesn't actually mean anything. I had read before that most people agreed that by retina display, Apple meant the pixel density was over 300ppi and you were unable to see the individual pixels with a naked eye. But with Apple's newest iPad being marketed as having a "Retina Display" with a pixel density of only 264ppi, I think it clear that it's a meaningless term. From what I've read, anything near or past 300ppi has pixels so small you will not be able to notice.

He goes on bashing the screen for having a Super AMOLED rather than a Super AMOLED Plus screen. We know that this is the case because the only way to squeeze this many OLEDs this close to each other to make such a high resolution screen at this size is to use the PenTile matrix. PenTile got a bad rap with lower resolution screens where the pixels are large enough that PenTile makes a visible grid effect and produces poor colors. This isn't a problem when the pixels are so small that the human eye can not see them.

He also seems pissed off that someone took his home button away. Apparently it's very difficult to hit the unlock button on the side and then slide to unlock. Again, this is just him being unwilling to adjust to something that is different. I came from phones with the unlock button on the top rather than the side. It took me half a second to remember the button was on the side. It's actually in the perfect place because that's where my thumb naturally lands when I pick up the phone with my right hand. I doubt that was on accident. Apparently, he can't hit the unlock button then slide to unlock without re-positioning his hand. To this I call shenanigans, unless he really does have the hands of an eight year old little girl. In fact, I know an eight year old little girl and I'm going to ask her to unlock my phone. I bet she can do it just fine.

Next is LTE:

Here he admits that LTE is pretty fast, but then goes to say that it's really not faster than ATT's 3G. Again, I'll call shenanigans. He even makes a chart with speed tests he did himself showing that on LTE he was pulling 7Mbps down and 3Mbps up where as his iPhone on 3G only got 4Mbps down and 1.5Mbps up. I have a feeling that might be a best case test on the iPhone side of things. In any case, it's not as fast as LTE.

He also touches on battery life in this section. He's terribly unscientific about it saying that with LTE and hardcore tasks, such as navigation, the battery will drain at 1% per hour and because it took him 90 minutes to charge, that must mean that you can't charge and use your phone for these tasks at the same time as it will be draining as fast as it's charging.

This isn't the case at all. I could go into the basic mechanics of electricity but I don't think he'd listen. Simply put, charging ins't linear, it takes longer/charges slower towards the end of a charge cycle to be easier on the battery. One amp or more will easily charge the phone while you're using it as hard as possible. He even says that car chargers would be unable to keep up with the demand. This is also wrong. I've had a one amp car charger since I got my OG Droid, and that phone didn't even come with a one amp wall charger. If you're car charger can't charge a Galaxy Nexus, it's time to throw it again and buy a real charger.

Final hardware discussion is the camera:

This section of his _review_ is cringe worthy. He took a picture with both an iPhone 4S and the Galaxy Nexus and compared them side-by-side. He claims that this was done with default settings, but I'm not so sure. The Galaxy Nexus photo looks pretty terrible. The subject was a Christmas tree with lights. There was terrible glare from the lights on the Galaxy Nexus' photo. Funny how I've never experienced this and it hasn't been an issue in the "share your photo" thread here at RootzWiki.

I won't even go into the software side of things because from the eyes of an iOS user, Android is going to be far too much fun too customizable too hard for them to comprehend. Apps are in an app drawer rather than constantly shoved in your face for god's sake! I'm just going to sum things up here then. iPhone users are terrified of change which explains why the iPhone hasn't really changed after five generations. Anything that doesn't have an i at the beginning of it's name is inherently terrible and any empirical data that proves otherwise will be manipulated to look insignificant or pushed aside entirely. Whether he was ignorant or apathetic (or perhaps a bit of both), this person would never concede that Samsung and Google made a truly great phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lol this guy is so far up Apple's rear end it's not even funny. The screen made him miss the tiny display on the iPhone? Wow! I owned an iPhone 4 with the "retina" display and yes it was nice but the colors and quality on the GNex are far better IMO and display stuff is usually subjective due to everyones taste on warmness/coolness and contrast levels.

Also the lock button and slide to unlock are too far apart? The iPhone lock button is on the top and slide to unlock is on the bottom. What an idiot!!!

Speed tests are useless to in his article because I owned an iPhone 4 as I stated and AT&T 3G speed is laughable. The upload was maxed at around 1.3MBps and I was lucky to get that. The download speeds were maybe around 2-4MBps but again was lucky to be in the top range of that number.

I stopped reading there as it was a waste of time since he is absolutely clueless and should stick to what Mr. Jobs wanted him to use.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Also the lock button and slide to unlock are too far apart? The iPhone lock button is on the top and slide to unlock is on the bottom. What an idiot!!!


I should mention that he likes to use the home button to unlock his iPhone. Still, you're right. The actual lock button is on the top and if he wants to lock his iPhone, which surely he does, that means going to the top of the phone.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol this guy is so far up Apple's rear end it's not even funny.


Most iPhone users are.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ummm WOW!! I don't know what is up with the Apple fan boys bashing on Android. I guess they need something to do cause they can't waste that time doing random shit on their iPhones.

I have 4 phones in my household 2 androids, 1 dumb phone, and an iPhone 4. And guess who has the dumb phone and the iPhone? The parents..just cause they are easy to use..so ya the Apple fan boys can't handle the complications of a 'real' smart phone...


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ignorance is Bliss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol they don't call em iSheep for nothing. Reply to him with a link to the dev section here at rootz. That trumps anything he says

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Ignorance is Bliss
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes it really is!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

He doesn't even know what screen the nexus has. Totally forgot the HD. So so sad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Personally...
I think he did pretty well.

If I picked up an iPhone I'd have plenty of gripes.
He had gripes...but also mentioned quite a few things that he liked.
The size change was just too much for him, is all that really stuck out to me.
He either A ) has small hands... or B ) prefers a small screen.
So...he wouldn't like the nexus? So what?


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Ignorance is Bliss
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


One thing going for the Apple fan boys is they don't ever have to worry about being flashaholics!


----------



## time_to_crate (Dec 20, 2011)

And why is it OK to copy the content verbatim? Bad form.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> And why is it OK to copy the content verbatim? Bad form.


Who is this in reference to?


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

This guy is plugged into the Apple matrix. Very few of them ever take the red pill if you get my reference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

"Thus even though text looks crisp and colors are bright, if I hold it up close to my eye it is easier to make out the pixels than on the iPhone 4/4S display. This display is nice, but it's not Retina display nice."

That's how far I got and I stopped reading. Jheebus, how close does this guy need to hold it to his eyes to see the pixels?


----------



## chROMed (Sep 11, 2011)

What a fool. He must have toddler hands. He probably drives a smart car to because a VW polo is just to big lol.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> "Thus even though text looks crisp and colors are bright, if I hold it up close to my eye it is easier to make out the pixels than on the iPhone 4/4S display. This display is nice, but it's not Retina display nice."
> 
> That's how far I got and I stopped reading. Jheebus, how close does this guy need to hold it to his eyes to see the pixels?


I don't believe that. I was at a store that had a display on a sharp quatron (with yellow sub pixels) so I put it on my nexus and even then the sub pixels were TINY. There's no way anyone could notice a difference between the iPhone and the Galaxy Nexus with a naked eye. Over a whole inch, there are 15 more pixels on the iPhone. Those 15 pixels are packed into ~.04 in....


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Personally...
> I think he did pretty well.
> 
> If I picked up an iPhone I'd have plenty of gripes.
> ...


This. ^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I don't believe that. I was at a store that had a display on a sharp quatron (with yellow sub pixels) so I put it on my nexus and even then the sub pixels were TINY. There's no way anyone could notice a difference between the iPhone and the Galaxy Nexus with a naked eye. Over a whole inch, there are 15 more pixels on the iPhone. Those 15 pixels are packed into ~.04 in....


Haha, he probably put a wallpaper made for his iPhone on the Nexus then saw pixellation from the resolution change and said he could see the pixels. Either that or he is Neo.

I think he did give a pretty fair treatment to features of the OS itself, but spent too much time on the hardware gripes. What I found interesting is that he spent a lot of time pointing out features that Android does better than iOS (GPS, Notifications, Keyboard, etc.) But then concluded the phone was not good due to 3 factors that he completely mishandled. 1) The screen size/quality (personal preference/marketing bias). 2) The camera (laughable images). 3) The LTE/battery drain (terrible assumption-based test).

How, by the way, can he say that "On average, however, the 4G speeds on Verizon's LTE network turned out to be comparable to the 3G speeds on AT&T's network?" His own chart dispells that! 7.0Mbps down vs. 0.22Mbps down is comparable?!?


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

he tried his best to be unbiased and i give him props



chROMed said:


> What a fool. He must have toddler hands. He probably drives a smart car to because a VW polo is just to big lol.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


whats wrong with a smart car? is it to small for your fa..... i probably should not continue that question.

im sorry if this is gonna come off as offensive but android is about choice and its his choice to like smaller screen phones, i dont see anything wrong with that, my friend who is 6'1 thinks his rezound is to big and he wishes manufactures made smaller phones like the iphone

OH and about your remark about a smart car
i bet you do not own a car that looks as bad ass as my smart car(not an actual picture i took but its the same model)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

EsotericPunk said:


> Haha, he probably put a wallpaper made for his iPhone on the Nexus then saw pixellation from the resolution change and said he could see the pixels. Either that or he is Neo.
> 
> I think he did give a pretty fair treatment to features of the OS itself, but spent too much time on the hardware gripes. What I found interesting is that he spent a lot of time pointing out features that Android does better than iOS (GPS, Notifications, Keyboard, etc.) But then concluded the phone was not good due to 3 factors that he completely mishandled. 1) The screen size/quality (personal preference/marketing bias). 2) The camera (laughable images). 3) The LTE/battery drain (terrible assumption-based test).
> 
> How, by the way, can he say that "On average, however, the 4G speeds on Verizon's LTE network turned out to be comparable to the 3G speeds on AT&T's network?" His own chart dispells that! 7.0Mbps down vs. 0.22Mbps down is comparable?!?


lol yeah the speed test thing blew my mind. Also he must be in a rough LTE spot as when I go to San Fran (always a trouble spot for carriers it seems) now and then and run a speed test I'm typically getting 13+MBps down (peaked at 26MBps down). Verizons 3G is slower than AT&T 3G but no way in all that is holy is Verizon LTE about the same as AT&T 3G.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah ive seen this review. it affirmed the fact that apple fanboys are smoking apple crack and nothing can relieve them of that.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> he tried his best to be unbiased and i give him props
> 
> whats wrong with a smart car? is it to small for your fa..... i probably should not continue that question.
> 
> ...


The picture won't load on tapatalk but I assumed (and the URL says I'm right) that it shows a smart roadster. Want my honest opinion? Probably not. But any time you see an American say smart car, they mean a Smart FourTwo as that's the only one sold over here.

I'll give the guy credit, he tried being unbiased. I wouldn't try to do the same to an iPhone because I am going to be biased. I just don't like them. He wasn't very unbiased in my opinion. He focused very heavily on the hardware and even stated that he thought the Galaxy Nexus was the phone that kind of stood for all of Android. And while it is the developer phone with more support directly from Google, it doesn't embody EVERY android phone. That's the beauty of Android. The Galaxy Nexus is too big for you? There are smaller phones. Want a real, physical keyboard? Plenty of those as well. He doesn't like this one phone, and while the title is a review of the Galaxy Nexus, by comparing it to another phone (an iPhone) we can open the discussion to include all Android phones as well. He was wrong to assume the Galaxy Nexus stood in place of all Android phones.

I don't particularly care what phone a person uses, this guy came across as ignorant and apathetic and I'll call out anyone who tried to pull that whether they're an iPhone user, Android user, WP7, blackberry, Windows, OSX, or any Linux distro. There's no use in spreading your nonsense if you don't know what you're talking about and can't be bothered to learn.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I liked that he wasn't just bashing android, actually gave some truthful positives, in his opinion, unlike what I expected.

But I like that all the negatives he had on android and the review in general boiled down to: iOS is for simpletons and android is for intelligent people.. Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

laureanop said:


> This guy is plugged into the Apple matrix. Very few of them ever take the red pill if you get my reference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Haha +1000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> He either A ) has small hands... or B ) prefers a small screen.


I have two friends. both wear tight pants. one is an iSheep and the other came from an htc hero and only didn't buy the GN because he told me it would've cost him $400 (he was switching to Verizon.) another reason he didn't get a nexus might be because he took the iSheep with him to the store and as some of us know verizon has made iOS it's top priority. (at my location at least). The iSheep said "Ugh God it's so big. Why would you even want that? It's not comfortable to keep in your pocket at all" while the swayed friend said "Wow it's so light and that screen would be fantastic for reading, playing games, or watching movies on."This guy's review helped me realize that the only reason I consider switching to an iPhone now is because I feel lacking in g'Nex battery life. but i secretly know if I got another one I'd miss things I've come to love in Android.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> The picture won't load on tapatalk but I assumed (and the URL says I'm right) that it shows a smart roadster. Want my honest opinion? Probably not. But any time you see an American say smart car, they mean a Smart FourTwo as that's the only one sold over here.


im not a fan of the smart fourtwo but it is still a nice car, it can fit some pretty big people in there(6.4 i believe is max hight it will fit comfortably) so i still disagree with the whole smart cars are for small people

but the smart roadster not being sold here in the US explains why i never see them(im living in the US now), im just glad i was able to keep my roadster and get it street legal, now i feel like i own an exotic car instead of just another smart car.

anyhow i am not going to derail this topic anymore with the whole car thing

ON TOPIC:
im just glad he wasnt biased, thats probably one of the only reviews of the gnex i will accept that was given by an iphone fanboy


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

there is no way that xmas tree photo was really that blurry taken from the Gnex.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> there is no way that xmas tree photo was really that blurry taken from the Gnex.


i have seen the gnex take some really crappy photos when people just tap the camera button and not let it focus, and i have seen it take amazing photos


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

review was pretty biased, and his biggest gripe was "i wasn't wowed and delighted" - very subjective. but i sort of agree with his conclusion. android is for people that know what they're getting into. when people ask me for advice about phones, i tell em to get the iphone. and i've never had a single person not be happy with that advice. i have had some people ask me why i didn't get an iphone and I just explain that I know what I'm doing, or know how to figure it out if I don't.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

He showed how to turn lte off like it was a curse, lol.

And man he spent a looooong time ragging on the screen, too.

I think he spent so much time complaining BC he was trying to convince himself that it wasn't the sweetest tits he'd ever held. Which by the way, most of those are probably too big for his hands, too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

I fix phones a lot (way too much) at the school where I reside...so far the count is 3 iPhone users that are jealous of my phone. one literally told me she wished she had never bought her 4s. another said Droid>ios. I think a broken iPhone just kinda brings apple users back to reality...

Sent from Tapatalk on my Etch a Sketch


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

vladimirhtg said:


> I fix phones a lot (way too much) at the school where I reside...so far the count is 3 iPhone users that are jealous of my phone. one literally told me she wished she had never bought her 4s. another said Droid>ios. I think a broken iPhone just kinda brings apple users back to reality...
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk on my Etch a Sketch


I've seen quite a few people with broken iPhones but I can't recall any broken Androids. I wonder if that has to do with the phone or the user. Some Androids are built pretty well, like Motorola, but they still have glass screens which is what I see broken most often on iPhones.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

You can't convince the Apple crowd so don't even try it, you'll just be wasting your breath whereas you could be using that oxygen for something else like, I don't know... walking away.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm a huge Apple "fanboy." iMac, MacBook Air, 'new' iPad (which actually is pretty f**king sweet if I do say so myself), iPod touch, and I develop primarily for iOS... but I still own and exclusively use (and love) the GNex. I think iPhones are great phones for the average everyday Joe.. HTC should get on their game and make a good 'droid for the average Joe since they'll be the ones to do it


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The worst part of the iPhone is the actual construction of the iPhone itself.

Let's point out the glass itself. Yes, it's hard, very hard. It can resist scratches. But, if you ask anyone who knows anything about the construction of glass they'd tell you that the harder it is the more rigid the crystalline structure is. That's why when something *does* hit it the structure is so rigid that it doesn't have enough _give_ to take the hit thus you have instant fracture.

Second, the outer metal ring. Again, not much room for any _give_ for it to take. Since the metal ring is what holds the phone together so a hit to that is going to transfer right to the rigid glass and again... instant fracture.

Apple has always been more about show than function.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

trparky said:


> The worst part of the iPhone is the actual construction of the iPhone itself.
> 
> Let's point out the glass itself. Yes, it's hard, very hard. It can resist scratches. But, if you ask anyone who knows anything about the construction of glass they'd tell you that the harder it is the more rigid the crystalline structure is. That's why when something *does* hit it the structure is so rigid that it doesn't have enough _give_ to take the hit thus you have instant fracture.
> 
> ...







NOTE: I'm not disputing your point







I agree actually -- I was just giving you a reason to smile


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Now that's an impressive use of firepower.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

trparky said:


> The worst part of the iPhone is the actual construction of the iPhone itself.
> 
> Let's point out the glass itself. Yes, it's hard, very hard. It can resist scratches. But, if you ask anyone who knows anything about the construction of glass they'd tell you that the harder it is the more rigid the crystalline structure is. That's why when something *does* hit it the structure is so rigid that it doesn't have enough _give_ to take the hit thus you have instant fracture.
> 
> ...


Yep. With glass you have to balance hardness vs brittleness and therefore there's a trade off between how easily it scratches and how easily it shatters. Apple went for scratch resistance and people are paying with broken cases. Glass phones are as good an idea as a glass car. Looks cool but not very practical.


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

This looks shooped.


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I've seen quite a few people with broken iPhones but I can't recall any broken Androids. I wonder if that has to do with the phone or the user. Some Androids are built pretty well, like Motorola, but they still have glass screens which is what I see broken most often on iPhones.


I by no means sympathize with apple in any sense. I cannot stand their culture their philosophies and general overall aura.. It sickens me honestly and my brother is a iDrone unfortunately but it makes sense because he is easily manipulated by emotional marketing campaigns (i.e. the girl - boy - siri roadtrip) and technological simplicity at the expense of features. It is sad to me his closed mindedness and lack of understanding of what a smartphone should really be but he will not be swayed in his apple courtship. He even made it a priority to shove our mother into a iRelationship of her own. When she expressed interest in my galaxy nexus he went out and picked her up a 4 at Christmas so she wouldn't have to chose. Which makes sense because apple fanboys don't understand the concept of choice.

Anyway that was my tangent, but I quoted this post because the Android gorilla glass combo doesn't appear to be a solution to breaking screens. I know 4 guys in my mechanical shop with cracked and destroyed phone screens. One has a fascinate that he sat on in his pocket and utterly mashed the screen in. Another dropped a bionic from waist height onto a gravel driveway and it cracked in multiple spots. The same happened to a droid 2. though I will admit I've dropped my old fascinate and nexus now multiple times to no issue. But still all in all still beats the iPhone that you can look at funny and the screen will shatter!

Sent via my blinged out unicorn-y G-nex! Unh!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Frostbyrne said:


> This looks shooped.


Agreed. I have taken MANY pictures with my GN and have never seen anything like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I used to be an Apple iPhone user but after seeing the light of Android I can say I'll never use an iPhone (or any Apple device for that matter) again. I like my freedom, the freedom to do what I want with a device that I paid for with *my* money. Listen here Apple, *I* paid for it with *my* money, it is *my* device, *not yours!*

I feel like when you buy something from Apple that you really don't own that device, you're just paying money to... rent it. It's not your device, Apple owns it; you don't.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

trparky said:


> I used to be an Apple iPhone user but after seeing the light of Android I can say I'll never use an iPhone (or any Apple device for that matter) again. I like my freedom, the freedom to do what I want with a device that I paid for with *my* money. Listen here Apple, *I* paid for it with *my* money, it is *my* device, *not yours!*
> 
> I feel like when you buy something from Apple that you really don't own that device, you're just paying money to... rent it. It's not your device, Apple owns it; you don't.


If you read the fine print on your Verizon contract, it technically tells you your phone isn't yours...like you're pretty much leasing it for 2 years


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> If you read the fine print on your Verizon contract, it technically tells you your phone isn't yours...like you're pretty much leasing it for 2 years


Eh, that's one way to put it. It's more like rent-to-own if you pay the upgrade price, except they won't take it back. The price difference of the phone and the contract price is recouped by forcing you into a two year contract. If you break that contract, you have to finish paying for the phone in the form of an Early Termination Fee.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

I actually read this guy's review a few days ago, me and my friend got a good laugh out of this one.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I actually got an iPhone 4 in a trade for my laptop. I was using my Gnex that I bought on Verizon release day. This review made ma activate my iPhone and throw my Nexus in the trash. I can't believe I was using such a crappy device that I can't even unlock with 1 hand without shimmying my hand down the device. I also can't believe that I actually wanted to customize it and make it look the way I want it to look. I just want my phone to have pages and pages of icons. Don't even let me get started on the fact that I could see the pixels when I held the phone up to my eyeball. Or the fact that it doesn't fit in my super hipster, skin tight skinny jeans. I can't believe that I had to deal with that camera either. God! Whenever I took pictures with the Nexus I would have these funny looking blurry lights all over the picture even if there were no lights around! I better stop now before I get upset and dig that POS out of the trash and start shooting it with .50 caliber bullets!


----------



## AppleisCrapple (Mar 8, 2012)

i always get the reaction "omg its so big" .....the easy line is "that's what she said........."


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

> The phone is literally too big to easily and comfortably unlock with one hand. It's so big, that to hold it in one hand where I can comfortably press the lock/unlock button I am holding the phone in the middle. But in that grip I cannot comfortably reach the slide to unlock slide. And so I would have to shimmy my hand down the phone to be able to reach the slide-to-unlock tap target. Or, I have to use the phone with two hands. It would be better if the "slide to unlock" icon were sitting right underneath the time/date on the Lock screen.


Really? I've had no issues holding my GN, and I don't have incredibly large hands. I can thumb around my phone easily though..this guy is too pathetic. I never get the "thats huge" reaction, everyone that sees it fits it uber cool. Matter of fact, one of my friends was on his iPhone, I wiped out my phone and he just stopped, stared, and asked "What is that? It's so cool."

I owned a iPhone 4 for a couple of months before I lost it at a track meet. Decided to take a break from Android and my X2 and try it out. It wasn't bad at first because I jailbroke it the day I got it, but after that it went all down hill. Having more than 10 jailbreak tweaks bogged it down, and that's not including the 10 things you need/want after you jailbreak. It's multi-tasking sucked and it loaded webpages so as molasses even on WiFI. After a while it got extremely boring, even though I changed themes almost everyday, it was still the same old linear iOS. The only thing I can say I enjoyed was Dreamboard (look it up, pretty cool) because the themes for that were amazing, but they were nothing that I couldn't easily recreate on my GNex and have it run much smoother.

The only place I agree with him is when he takes about the Market and 3rd party apps. To me, Android apps seem rushed and unfinished, while iOS apps have that polished completed look. Even originally iOS apps that have Android counterparts don't look as good as they do on iOS. I guess since Android doesn't have as many users as iOS does, developers don't take the time for Android, but that shouldn't be the case. That just shows poor work ethic and slackiness(?).


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

That_dude_Adam said:


> I actually read this guy's review a few days ago, me and my friend got a good laugh out of this one.


Well i normally wouldnt admit this LOL, but i trade my Nexus for a New iPhone 4s about 1 1/2 week ago. Needless to say i was pretty excited Until i got it in my hands of course. So most poeple ask me what the hell i was thinking. I know alot of people around the WEB, especially related to Android devices and such. Ive had pretty poor call quality with my phone and it was the reception ro anything like that. It became so frustrating that i decided to put down Android all together to try something different.	
So immediately after i activated the phone and walked out of the store, I kinda asked myself "what the hell do i do now" LOL....and for a moment it felt nice to just put my phone in my pocket and not have no worry about logging onto RW or makeing sure my tweaks were in order and such.....well to make a long story shorter, althought it felt nice to have a smaller device in my hands, i kinda felt out of the loop when it came to Android. Its sounds kinda corny i know, Maybe im just so used to Android News, and poking around here and there with you guys, that by not having my Android i felt left out. Now im alomost 30yrs old, Newly Married, so i do have a life outside of Android. But it just didnt feel right with the iPhone. So on friday i said F**K it, and put another Ad on Craigslist to see if anyone wanted to trade there GNexus for an iPhone. Not 1 hrs later a girl emailed me with some info, and photos of her 2 day old Nexus and she hated it.
Met up with her and made the trade. Nexus was brand new guys. I was lucky on this one. So needless to say, i traded my ANDROID, and not really knowing why i did it, lost my Double-Data, Hada pay $3 more for Insurance. So i was paying more for the iPhone. Im not gonna bash the iPhone or anyone who like it. Not my style. But for anyone who wants something that just works and a little syle on top of it, then id say go for the iPhone.
But for Android, theres always somethinbg new to explore with it. Its never ending. i think thats why i like Adnroid so much these days and previously as well. I know some of you are prolly saying "what the f**k were u thinking"...but there was only one way to find out if it was for more. Thankfully i was able to trade the iPhone back for the best mobile platform in the world. Now i know where i belong. Sorry for such a LOOOOOONG Rant. hada get that off my chest. Thanks Fellas....good to be back boys

Jon


----------



## surijuris (Mar 25, 2012)

I just had the iPhone 4. I upgraded to a nexus for the screen size two weeks ago. Fingers always hitting the wrong buttons on that little screen. Plus LTE is 11mbps faster than my old At&t iPhone and I thought it was fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## surijuris (Mar 25, 2012)

That's bs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Not all the gripes are bs. Honestly the size is too big. Coming from an incredible its just ridiculous, 3.7 is perfect for using with one hand. I can't palm a basketball but I don't have tiny hands and it is much more difficult to unlock with one hand. That said the large screen is great for reading and typing and it would be hard to go back.

Now it's probably more durable than an iphone, but much easier to scratch than my Eris or dinc. Maybe this new "ceramic" coating they are going to will be better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> Not all the gripes are bs. Honestly the size is too big. Coming from an incredible its just ridiculous, 3.7 is perfect for using with one hand. I can't palm a basketball but I don't have tiny hands and it is much more difficult to unlock with one hand. That said the large screen is great for reading and typing and it would be hard to go back.
> 
> Now it's probably more durable than an iphone, but much easier to scratch than my Eris or dinc. Maybe this new "ceramic" coating they are going to will be better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Size is purely preference. You can't say a screen is too big or too small for everyone, within reason. An eight inch screen is probably too big for a phone... But that's beside the point. I can comfortably use this phone with one hand and I can't really palm a basketball either.

I also haven't had a single scratch on this screen and it's the first phone I haven't put a screen protector on.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Size is purely preference. You can't say a screen is too big or too small for everyone, within reason. An eight inch screen is probably too big for a phone... But that's beside the point. I can comfortably use this phone with one hand and I can't really palm a basketball either.
> 
> I also haven't had a single scratch on this screen and it's the first phone I haven't put a screen protector on.


Galaxy Note is too big







I'm pretty sure only people like Shaq could use that "phone" with one hand.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Well i normally wouldnt admit this LOL, but i trade my Nexus for a New iPhone 4s about 1 1/2 week ago. Needless to say i was pretty excited Until i got it in my hands of course. So most poeple ask me what the hell i was thinking. I know alot of people around the WEB, especially related to Android devices and such. Ive had pretty poor call quality with my phone and it was the reception ro anything like that. It became so frustrating that i decided to put down Android all together to try something different.
> So immediately after i activated the phone and walked out of the store, I kinda asked myself "what the hell do i do now" LOL....and for a moment it felt nice to just put my phone in my pocket and not have no worry about logging onto RW or makeing sure my tweaks were in order and such.....well to make a long story shorter, althought it felt nice to have a smaller device in my hands, i kinda felt out of the loop when it came to Android. Its sounds kinda corny i know, Maybe im just so used to Android News, and poking around here and there with you guys, that by not having my Android i felt left out. Now im alomost 30yrs old, Newly Married, so i do have a life outside of Android. But it just didnt feel right with the iPhone. So on friday i said F**K it, and put another Ad on Craigslist to see if anyone wanted to trade there GNexus for an iPhone. Not 1 hrs later a girl emailed me with some info, and photos of her 2 day old Nexus and she hated it.
> Met up with her and made the trade. Nexus was brand new guys. I was lucky on this one. So needless to say, i traded my ANDROID, and not really knowing why i did it, lost my Double-Data, Hada pay $3 more for Insurance. So i was paying more for the iPhone. Im not gonna bash the iPhone or anyone who like it. Not my style. But for anyone who wants something that just works and a little syle on top of it, then id say go for the iPhone.
> But for Android, theres always somethinbg new to explore with it. Its never ending. i think thats why i like Adnroid so much these days and previously as well. I know some of you are prolly saying "what the f**k were u thinking"...but there was only one way to find out if it was for more. Thankfully i was able to trade the iPhone back for the best mobile platform in the world. Now i know where i belong. Sorry for such a LOOOOOONG Rant. hada get that off my chest. Thanks Fellas....good to be back boys
> ...


*me wiping a tear from my cheek* . This should be the script for a movie bro. We'll call it : the imatrix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

laureanop said:


> *me wiping a tear from my cheek* . This should be the script for a movie bro. We'll call it : the imatrix.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


HAHA no shit right....just glad to be back


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Galaxy Note is too big I'm pretty sure only people like Shaq could use that "phone" with one hand.


I bet I could hit most of the screen with one hand. It's a bit bigger than this phone, but not ungodly bigger. I don't think I'd choose a phone that size, but at least it's still pocketable (I think).


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The Galaxy Note, that's too freakin' big! It's like a small tablet.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

trparky said:


> The Galaxy Note, that's too freakin' big! It's like a small tablet.


It's actually marketed as a tablet/phone hybrid.


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Well i normally wouldnt admit this LOL, but i trade my Nexus for a New iPhone 4s about 1 1/2 week ago. Needless to say i was pretty excited Until i got it in my hands of course. So most poeple ask me what the hell i was thinking. I know alot of people around the WEB, especially related to Android devices and such. Ive had pretty poor call quality with my phone and it was the reception ro anything like that. It became so frustrating that i decided to put down Android all together to try something different.
> So immediately after i activated the phone and walked out of the store, I kinda asked myself "what the hell do i do now" LOL....and for a moment it felt nice to just put my phone in my pocket and not have no worry about logging onto RW or makeing sure my tweaks were in order and such.....well to make a long story shorter, althought it felt nice to have a smaller device in my hands, i kinda felt out of the loop when it came to Android. Its sounds kinda corny i know, Maybe im just so used to Android News, and poking around here and there with you guys, that by not having my Android i felt left out. Now im alomost 30yrs old, Newly Married, so i do have a life outside of Android. But it just didnt feel right with the iPhone. So on friday i said F**K it, and put another Ad on Craigslist to see if anyone wanted to trade there GNexus for an iPhone. Not 1 hrs later a girl emailed me with some info, and photos of her 2 day old Nexus and she hated it.
> Met up with her and made the trade. Nexus was brand new guys. I was lucky on this one. So needless to say, i traded my ANDROID, and not really knowing why i did it, lost my Double-Data, Hada pay $3 more for Insurance. So i was paying more for the iPhone. Im not gonna bash the iPhone or anyone who like it. Not my style. But for anyone who wants something that just works and a little syle on top of it, then id say go for the iPhone.
> But for Android, theres always somethinbg new to explore with it. Its never ending. i think thats why i like Adnroid so much these days and previously as well. I know some of you are prolly saying "what the f**k were u thinking"...but there was only one way to find out if it was for more. Thankfully i was able to trade the iPhone back for the best mobile platform in the world. Now i know where i belong. Sorry for such a LOOOOOONG Rant. hada get that off my chest. Thanks Fellas....good to be back boys
> ...


Damn man, you sound EXACTLY like me...lol. I just left nexus last week for the iphone 4s just because I got tired of always tinkering with my nexus vs using it as a phone. Anyway, I still have the iphone but wondering if I'm going to keep it and ditch the nexus. There are definitely pros to both. The camera on the iphone absolutely kills the nexus and I take a lot of pics, so that is a big deal to me. The battery on the iphone is also quite a bit better. On the other side, there is just something about the nexus that is trying to suck me back in. I don't know if it's the big screen or the unlimited customizations...hnmmm. I'm actually typing this on the nexus...lol

Both phones are strong...depends on how you use them really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't give a biased opinion on anything anymore. If I like something I'll defend it just like Apple fanboys


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to say I thought the review was fairly true. It's true that some things were biased based on his last phone. However, the screen review is dead on. My phone's grey's and white's look textured, just like in the review. And text on my device IS "fuzzier" IMO than the iPhone. Perhaps I have a bad device, but perhaps he was given one too. We've all talked about lack of QC on Samsung's part. The fact that the menu button is all over the place in ICS is annoying as hell, and in general the aesthetics of iOS third party apps are a LOT more polished then Android. I actually think he was dead on. I fought with myself over buying a phone that large. I thought the INC2 was perfect but didn't want to give up LTE and "nexus" development. I would also like to have some sort of transition between apps like he mentioned (I kinda like that "reminder" as he stated too). I also agree in some part with power / unlock statement. I personally like the iPhone home button location, and kinda sad that Samsung was basically shut down in doing it too. I thought it was nice (MY OWN opinion)

His review boiled down to what we all already know. You want freedom of choice and customization? Give up liquidity and standardization. You want aesthetics, liquidity and "conformity" in the OS? Give up options. Your Choice

I'd never give up my nexus, but let's be honest. It's NOT the holy grail of phones. I'm hoping for next nexus to be HTC or Moto. And while I like that Google doesn't "restrict" what's in the market, how hard is it to create an algorithm to test an app during submission for "bad coding" such as slowness or memory leaks? When I was programming Java in college our professors did that to test our programs. I mean really! And don't give me that "But we have so many devices" bullshit. Tell all the manufacturers / app coders that apps will be judged via an algorithm by how well they run on the emulator or nexus. Sooner or later everyone will have to conform b/c people will stop buying their products if they suck at running the OS.

If you really want to read a BIASED review, go read tech writers on CNN. THEY are ridiculous. "What? No apple logo on the back? GARBAGE!!!".


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I came from an iPhone 3G - 3G and 4 before I started with Android fully and I personally have never looked back. I was into jailbreaking and making themes and customizations to a point with the iPhone scene and no thanks. Too limited and having to use iTunes = no thanks. For me Android is perfection...well most the time lol...and iOS is just meh to me. Both are great devices and OS' but for me and what I like Android and the GNex are king!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> having to use iTunes = no thanks.


Don't even bring iTunes into this. iTunes is shit.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

IPhone 3G about as fast as this? I don't think so.








Sent from my GNex.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

being a fan boy is one thing being a moron who ignores facts just to be right is another.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's actually marketed as a tablet/phone hybrid.


Yeah... but for a phone the Galaxy Note is way too big. I find that the Galaxy Nexus is just about the right size for a larger sized phone.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

> ...When launching an app, nearly every one would place me on the screen that I left it. I would get to an app (such as the settings or email or Twitter) and not be at the "first" screen in that app. ....


This paragraph is another I found dumbfounding. Correcting me if I'm wrong, but that is the way Android is supposed to work! I've been using Android since the G1, and that has always been an Android principal. Use the back key to "exit" the app back to the homescreen, or the home button to "minimize" the app so you can view the homescreen, and do other stuff, then go back where you left off. Isn't that the idea behind multitasking?!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

otis_bartleh said:


> This paragraph is another I found dumbfounding. Correcting me if I'm wrong, but that is the way Android is supposed to work! I've been using Android since the G1, and that has always been an Android principal. Use the back key to "exit" the app back to the homescreen, or the home button to "minimize" the app so you can view the homescreen, and do other stuff, then go back where you left off. Isn't that the idea behind multitasking?!


He's used to iOS and not multitasking.


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

I read that article a while back. Definitely an iSheep follower. I think we should get more Android users to do a review between an iPhone and Android device. (Ha, good luck!) I've messed around with my brother's iPhone when he got one after an Android device. I hated hated hated that POS. I talked him into returning it for the SGSII, which he is happy with now.

As for the screen size arguments. When I got my GN, I was like geez this thing is huge compared to my Droid Incredible. But now with a full heavy duty case, I'm wanting an even bigger phone. Course my hands are about the size of King King's big toe, so it fits perfect in my hand. On the flipside, a guy I work with prefers the smaller screen/ overall phone dimensions. It's really a preference.

As for the sweet smart car, if it doesn't have a 1400cc turbo'd 'busa engine... it's a fail car.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

As a person who used to have an iPhone and now an Android convert, I'd have to agree with what he's saying about how you can't do things easily on the iPhone platform. Unfortunately, that comes as part of their complete want to lock the device down; you can't customize it to your needs.

I have an Android, specifically the Galaxy Nexus with LiquidSmooth v1.2 on it. It's everything I could ever want a Smartphone to do and a whole lot more. It's great that I can customize it completely.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh... I'm sorry, Android has been doing a lot of that kind of stuff for years and we don't even have to root our devices to do that. Yes, we root them anyways but that's because we want to root our devices. Whereas on the iPhone... yeah, you *need* to do that to even do any of that neat stuff on it.

So what's the better phone platform? Oh yeah... that's right, it's Android.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm disgusted by that video. I can't believe the things on that list. The simplest of android features that iPhone can't do without being jailbroken is ridiculous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I nearly puked from watching that.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

What can I say? Android is the superior product. Everything about Android is better than the iPhone. Why people buy that locked down piece of crap, I don't know. I just don't know.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

People are lazy and just want to buy it as is. They want the package all set up for them already and don't want to change anything about it.


----------



## rusty815 (Jul 4, 2011)

HAHA!!! I'd say 90 out of the 100 reasons in that video you can do with any stock android rom, its freaking ridiculous that you have to jailbreak (and void your warranty) just to get stock android.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't understand why most iOS users have to be so ignorant.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Talking about the screens-- Samsung makes 15% of the hardware used in the iPhone. Including the screen, as well as the new screen on the iPad. I wish I had the link, but I read it a day or two after they announced the new iPad so I dunno if I could find it again. They might've just made the retina display on the phone for them but I know it was something like that.

Its ridiculous how these companies like go to war, but still use each other to make money lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh look... they are defending their locked down platform. How cute. Saying things like "Why are Android users watching this video? Seems like they have something missing."

No, we're watching this video for the lulz.


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Talking about the screens-- Samsung makes 15% of the hardware used in the iPhone. Including the screen, as well as the new screen on the iPad. I wish I had the link, but I read it a day or two after they announced the new iPad so I dunno if I could find it again. They might've just made the retina display on the phone for them but I know it was something like that.
> 
> Its ridiculous how these companies like go to war, but still use each other to make money lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't think this is true. Samsung makes the processor and gpu inside of the iPhone and iPad but not the screen. Samsung produces OLED displays and Apple's iPhone uses and LCD display. Completely different.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Creed said:


> I don't think this is true. Samsung makes the processor and gpu inside of the iPhone and iPad but not the screen. Samsung produces OLED displays and Apple's iPhone uses and LCD display. Completely different.


http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-57396409-248/new-ipad-screen-may-be-samsung-made-go-figure/



> Bloomberg, citing component analysis firm iSuppli, reports that Samsung is the sole supplier of the 9.7-inch "Retina Display" that comes on Apple's new iPad. LG and Sharp couldn't make similar panels that met Apple's standards, the firm said.


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I can't give a biased opinion on anything anymore. If I like something I'll defend it just like Apple fanboys


Probably one of the best posts I have ever seen describing my exact thoughts.


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

trparky said:


> What can I say? Android is the superior product. Everything about Android is better than the iPhone. Why people buy that locked down piece of crap, I don't know. I just don't know.


A few reasons actually...battery life that no android phone has, smoothness that no android phone has (I've had a bionic, original droid, evo and galaxy nexus), consistency and camera. Not trying to start up anything, but these are reasons why I'm enjoying mine more than I did my Nexus. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

admorris said:


> A few reasons actually...battery life that no android phone has, smoothness that no android phone has (I've had a bionic, original droid, evo and galaxy nexus), consistency and camera. Not trying to start up anything, but these are reasons why I'm enjoying mine more than I did my Nexus. Everyone has different tastes.


yawn....

Flash player
PowerAmp
Google navigation

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, and....

....

.....

MIU F'ing I

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

kochoid said:


> yawn....
> 
> Flash player
> PowerAmp
> ...


I don't watch porn or listen to music on my phone, so no big deal to me. Google Nav was nice though.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

admorris said:


> I don't watch porn or listen to music on my phone, so no big deal to me. Google Nav was nice though.


Removable battery and the ability to have an extended one. And flash isn't only for porn. Besides, there are sites that iphones can view porn on so it doesn't always require flash anyway.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Creed said:


> I don't think this is true. Samsung makes the processor and gpu inside of the iPhone and iPad but not the screen. Samsung produces OLED displays and Apple's iPhone uses and LCD display. Completely different.


Samsung makes all kinds of screens. Their business as a supplier is probably a lot bigger than the stuff they sell with their name on it.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

admorris said:


> I don't watch porn or listen to music on my phone, so no big deal to me. Google Nav was nice though.


Dude, you said the p word....this is a family forum, check urself.

Flash = happy Colbert Report viewing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

My phone runs smooth as silk. I'm running LiquidSmooth and a third-party kernel and this phone runs great. Better than any iPhone I ever owned.


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Removable battery and the ability to have an extended one. And flash isn't only for porn. Besides, there are sites that iphones can view porn on so it doesn't always require flash anyway.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


I don't need an extended battery, that's my point. Sitting at 6 hours usage right now with 32% battery remaining.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

admorris said:


> I don't need an extended battery, that's my point. Sitting at 6 hours usage right now with 32% battery remaining.


Well if you want a counter-example, I get through a whole day on one charge with the standard battery. Even if I didn't, I'd rather charge midday than use iOS. I really don't like it. It just feels childish and lacking something to me. That's not everyone's opinion, and that's fine. It's not my cup of tea. I'll take some strong, black variety, straight. Others want ultra organic green tea sweetened with wild bee's honey (that has been harvested responsibly) and a double shot of soy milk. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Samsung makes all kinds of screens. Their business as a supplier is probably a lot bigger than the stuff they sell with their name on it.


Samsung is also something like 30+ independently run companies. They're like the Proctor and Gamble of Korea on steroids (hell, they even have a disney land knockoff park). Apple is suing a part of samsung, while another part of samsung sells them LCDs and another sells them a CPU.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> hell, they even have a disney land knockoff park


Wow... just wow.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

> "I'm absolutely #outraged that Instagram is on Android now. Now it's gonna be populated by people who are poor and can't afford an iPhone." - @Chino_Wanker


Seriously? So you're calling me poor just because I have an Android instead of an iPhone? I find that to be completely insulting! Who the hell are you to tell me that just because I own an Android device and not an iPhone, I'm somehow a poor person?

It's these kinds of deluded comments from Apple users that makes me can't stand the Apple community.

I'll have you know, my Galaxy Nexus was just as expensive as an iPhone. I just chose an Android instead of an iPhone because I want the freedom of doing what I want to my device.

ExtremeTech: The iPhone Elite


----------

